# NutriSource, California Natural, or Natural Balance?



## Jackie (Jan 19, 2014)

So I discovered today that because potatoes convert to sugar and process so quickly, they can contribute to yeast infections in dogs who are prone to them. Well, my Golden is definitely prone! So after having fed her Taste of the Wild only to make her ear problems worse, I realized that that was probably my issue. On that note, does anyone have an opinion on which of these brands would be better and why? I am leaning towards NutriSource because of the pre and probiotics added, but I am not sure if that makes it better than the other two. What do you think?


NUTRISOURCE SEAFOOD SELECT GRAIN FREE
Key Points of Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein: 25%
Crude Fat: 15%
Omega 6: 3.7%
Omega 3: 0.8%
Glucosamine: 550 mg/kg
Chondroitin Sulfate: 150 mg/kg
Total Microorganisms: 100 million Colony Forming Units/lb

Ingredients:
Salmon, menhaden fishmeal, peas, pea flour, pea starch, alfalfa meal, flax seeds, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), natural turkey and chicken flavor, calcium carbonate, dicalcium phosphate, sunflower oil, tomato pomace, potassium chloride, dried brewers yeast, salt, minerals (zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, copper proteinate, manganese proteinate, cobalt proteinate, selenium yeast), choline chloride, taurine, vitamins (vitamin A acetate, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, niacin, d-calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin supplement, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement), glucosamine hydrochloride, ascorbic acid (source of vitamin C), chondroitin sulfate, yucca schidigera extract, calcium iodate, rosemary extract, yeast culture (Saccharomyces cerevisiae), dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried Aspergillus niger fermentation product, dried Bacillus subtillis fermentation product.

NATURAL BALANCE LEGUME AND DUCK MEAL
Key Points of Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein: 22.5%
Crude Fat: 11.0%
Omega 6: 2.75%
Omega 3: 0.9%

Duck Meal, Dried Garbanzo Beans, Dried Peas, Pea Starch, Duck, Natural Flavor, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Beet Pulp, Ground Flaxseed, Salt, Salmon Oil, Potassium Chloride, Vitamins (vitamin E supplement, niacin supplement, d-calcium pantothenate, vitamin A acetate, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement, folic acid), DL-methionine, Minerals (zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, copper sulfate, manganous sulfate, sodium selenite, calcium iodate), Choline Chloride, Taurine, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid (preservatives).


CALIFORNIA NATURAL GRAIN FREE SALMON MEAL AND PEAS
Key Points of Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein: 28%
Crude Fat: 11%
Omega 6: 1.1%
Omega 3: 1.0%

Ingredients:
Salmon Meal, Peas, Green Lentils, Red Lentils, Sunflower Oil (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, a Source of Vitamin E), Flaxseed, Pea Fiber, Calcium Carbonate, Natural Flavors, Salt, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Calcium Iodate), Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Betaine Hydrochloride, Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Beta Carotene, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Biotin, Folic Acid)


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I've fed NB lid diets but don't like them. I prefer a food that has the protein as a first ingredient with higher protein. Of those three, I'd go for NutriSource. 

Can I ask why these are your only choices? Off the top of my head, other foods that I think have no white potato are Canidae Pure, Zignature, Wellness Simple, Canine Caviar.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I've fed NB lid diets but don't like them. I prefer a food that has the protein as a first ingredient with higher protein. Of those three, I'd go for NutriSource. 

Can I ask why these are your only choices? Off the top of my head, other foods that I think have no white potato are Canidae Pure, Zignature, Wellness Simple, Canine Caviar.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I feed my allergy dog, Maddie, California Natural Salmon and Peas in my rotation, and she does well on it. Other kibbles that work are Zignature Turkey and Back to Basics Hi Protein Pork. All of these kibbles are grain, potato (white and sweet), chicken, egg, and alfalfa free.

I'm not a fan of Natural Balances low protein levels, but some dogs do well on it when nothing else works.

I've heard good things about Nutrisource, but it has too many of Maddie's allergens in it, so I know it won't work for her.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 19, 2014)

Well I definitely would go with Canidae because it's so cost effective, but any type of potato seems to exacerbate the situation (sweet potato, regular potato...I'm just trying to stay away from all of it). I haven't actually heard of Zignature and Canine Caviar before, but after looking them up, they both look absolutely fantastic. On the downside, they don't have them at the pet store where I get the big discount. I'll talk to someone about those two brands, though, and maybe they'll be able to get some in. They're working to get a couple new brands as of now, but especially that Zignature looks awesome.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 19, 2014)

Do you think there is any advantage as far as the protein sources? The huge variety of proteins in NutriSource vs the salmon vs the duck?


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Not unless there is a true allergy.
FWIW, my bichon is very sensitive and often gets yeasty skin, ears, toes, and around her mouth (that area makes her miserable). She has gotten nice, clear skin on Precise Naturals line (it's plain and simple) as well as PetGuard Lifespan.
I tried a few grain free foods thinking grains were the culprit, but for her, I think her main issue is too many ingredients- herbs and flax and whatnot were making her miserable. 

HTH
Worth a try.


----------



## Taser (Mar 14, 2013)

GO Potato Free Turkey might be another option to try. We just got allergy results back last week on our young dog and one of his big allergies is to kelp. Who would have thought.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 19, 2014)

Oh my goodness, my pet store has such limited food! Lol I didn't really realize it til now! Taser, wow, how did you figure out kelp was the issue? That must have taken a lot of time.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 19, 2014)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Not unless there is a true allergy.
> FWIW, my bichon is very sensitive and often gets yeasty skin, ears, toes, and around her mouth (that area makes her miserable). She has gotten nice, clear skin on Precise Naturals line (it's plain and simple) as well as PetGuard Lifespan.
> I tried a few grain free foods thinking grains were the culprit, but for her, I think her main issue is too many ingredients- herbs and flax and whatnot were making her miserable.
> 
> ...


She did okay even with the 22% protein? I think I'd have to order that...I oughta check the other specialty store in the area. It has some weird stuff like Carna4 and some other brands I haven't heard of so maybe it would have that one. It does have GO but they only carry the NOW FRESH line.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

My frenchie did really well on Nutrisource Seafood Select. But he'a also doing REALLY well on Farmina Cod & Orange now. He's just about done with his second 5.5lb bag.


----------



## Taser (Mar 14, 2013)

If your store carries Now then there is no reason they couldn't order in GO for you. We did an actual allergy test on Taser through a blood panel. They tested a whole variety of things based on what I feed and what supplements I add. There was also a whole environmental series as well.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 19, 2014)

Wow, Taser, that's cool! I wonder if my vet offers that. Meggels, does Abigail Hound eat the NutriSource, too?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Yes, she did eat a large bag of the grain free chicken, and she did great as well  She's finishing it up now, and then I am trying her on Farmina.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i love how you're trying to take care of your dog (OP). you
may have to try several brands and flavors before you find something
your dog like and something that's good for your dog. don't be afraid to try things.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

If I were to pick out of the ones listed, I would go with Nutrisource. 

I would seriously see if you can find Zignature anywhere though, great food with no potato.


----------



## BulldogOwner (Aug 25, 2010)

I didn't want to start a new thread. And if this is better suited to go into another thread, then MOD's please move it.

My 8 year old English Bulldog has been on California Natural herring and sweet potato dry dog food for roughly 7 years. The first year of his life we went throught 7 or 8 different brands, flavors, and ingredients because everyone he was very allergic to. Finally we hit the jackpot with CN. Well, it seems CN has been going through some rough patches with recalls and supply etc... IF I ever decide to go with another brand, (or am forced to because of CN discontinuing it) which is similiar to CN? I think i don't want to tempt fate and get away from fish being the main ingredient. However, maybe now that he's older, perhaps he won't be as ultra sensitive and allergic to almost everything! His treats are Wellness whitefish and sweet potato and he does fine with those too. Thanks.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

BulldogOwner said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread. And if this is better suited to go into another thread, then MOD's please move it.
> 
> My 8 year old English Bulldog has been on California Natural herring and sweet potato dry dog food for roughly 7 years. The first year of his life we went throught 7 or 8 different brands, flavors, and ingredients because everyone he was very allergic to. Finally we hit the jackpot with CN. Well, it seems CN has been going through some rough patches with recalls and supply etc... IF I ever decide to go with another brand, (or am forced to because of CN discontinuing it) which is similiar to CN? I think i don't want to tempt fate and get away from fish being the main ingredient. However, maybe now that he's older, perhaps he won't be as ultra sensitive and allergic to almost everything! His treats are Wellness whitefish and sweet potato and he does fine with those too. Thanks.


Cal Nat won't be discontinuing the herring and sweet potato any time soon. The supply is too low for demand right now. They had a LOT of bags that were expiring in August and so a lot of retailers pulled the food, replacement bags were supposed to be sent to the retailers but they haven't been being shipped because Natura can't meet the demand. It will come back though, but there's no ETA that I'm aware of yet.

If it comes down to, see if you can either find Pure Vita Salmon, Natural Balance Fish and Sweet Potato, or Zignature Trout and Salmon. Those are the closest foods to what you're feeding. I'm not a huge fan personally of Natural Balance as a company or the fact that the Potato is listed first in their ingredients panel but it is still probably the closest to what you are currently feeding.

Good luck!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

BulldogOwner said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread. And if this is better suited to go into another thread, then MOD's please move it.
> 
> My 8 year old English Bulldog has been on California Natural herring and sweet potato dry dog food for roughly 7 years. The first year of his life we went throught 7 or 8 different brands, flavors, and ingredients because everyone he was very allergic to. Finally we hit the jackpot with CN. Well, it seems CN has been going through some rough patches with recalls and supply etc... IF I ever decide to go with another brand, (or am forced to because of CN discontinuing it) which is similiar to CN? I think i don't want to tempt fate and get away from fish being the main ingredient. However, maybe now that he's older, perhaps he won't be as ultra sensitive and allergic to almost everything! His treats are Wellness whitefish and sweet potato and he does fine with those too. Thanks.


Doubtful they'll discontinue it but I urge you to try other foods. It's always good to have two or three your dog can eat.


----------

